# Getting rid of rep/thanks system?



## Stealthdjentstic

Is this still happening? I remember alex saying we were going to get rid of one of the two? 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2361032-post1.html


----------



## MFB

Personally I'm fine with getting rid of the like system entirely, as I've yet to find it serve a purpose; which leads me to wonder what the point was in the first place. I know there was a line saying how you can see the most liked posts in threads but still, most threads that need you to look for stuff like that you can skim through and find the big blocks of info and say "Huh, I bet that's useful!" Not to mention getting a notification for every like is ridiculously annoying and I can only imagine what the mods deal with


----------



## drmosh

Yeah, the like system seems pointless to me too. something needs to give


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

The like system is good. If you're writing to someone and want them to check it out you like their post in the thread, then it comes up on their new status messages.

It's handy to let people know you've replied to them and to check back in that thread.

If you read this message due to being "liked" then it works, as I've "liked" all previous posts.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I never check my Likes or visitor messages lol


----------



## MFB

That to me is even MORE intrusive because now it seems like someone is going out of their way to respond back to you in a public manner vs. going to PMs or waiting for you to come back to the thread. It's e-nagging essentially; and no, I didn't come here because I saw the notification which I KNEW would be from this thread since complaining about the like system and then getting a like for it is "teh ultimate lulz" or so I've heard on these here intarwebs.

Plus, what happens when someone such as myself who has a handful or so posts a day in a dozen different threads gets like 5-6 different notifications at once? Sure, I know someone then liked my post but that doesn't mean they responded to it - or if they did it could've been a quote with something as simple as the  guy added from their own post so why should I RUSH to read that?


----------



## Xaios

I'm ambivalent towards the like system at this point.

However, if they get rid of the rep system, I will kill myself. And when my tainted spirit finds its destination, I will topple the master of that dark place. From my black throne, I will lash together a machine of bone and blood, and fueled by my hatred this _fear engine_ will bore a hole between this world and that one.

When it begins, you will hear the sound of children screaming, as though from a great distance. A smoking orb of _nothing_ will grow above your bed, and from it will emerge a thousand starving crows. As I slip through the widening maw in my new form, you will catch only a glimpse of my radiance before you are incinerated. Then, as tears of bubbling pitch stream down my face, my dark work will begin.

I will open one of my six mouths, and I will sing the song that ends the Earth.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I like the rep system, negative rep comments are hilarious (please don't ban me mods, I'm not complaining about the negative rep or insulating them in anyway, please almighty mods please have mercy   )


----------



## bob123

The "like" system is just as viable as it is on facebook.... take that however you'd like to


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think if I can ignore the "Like" notifications, anyone can. 

If you guys don't like the system, stop using it. I do find it funny that those who don't like it, or see no need for it have _given_ hundreds of likes.


----------



## Rick

Xaios said:


> I'm ambivalent towards the like system at this point.
> 
> However, if they get rid of the rep system, I will kill myself. And when my tainted spirit finds its destination, I will topple the master of that dark place. From my black throne, I will lash together a machine of bone and blood, and fueled by my hatred this _fear engine_ will bore a hole between this world and that one.
> 
> When it begins, you will hear the sound of children screaming, as though from a great distance. A smoking orb of _nothing_ will grow above your bed, and from it will emerge a thousand starving crows. As I slip through the widening maw in my new form, you will catch only a glimpse of my radiance before you are incinerated. Then, as tears of bubbling pitch stream down my face, my dark work will begin.
> 
> I will open one of my six mouths, and I will sing the song that ends the Earth.



All righty then.











NO REP


----------



## bob123

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think if I can ignore the "Like" notifications, anyone can.
> 
> If you guys don't like the system, stop using it. I do find it funny that those who don't like it, or see no need for it have _given_ hundreds of likes.



but you've never participated. How can you know you dont like, if you've never even tried it!


----------



## Leuchty

The worst thing with the "like" system is when you open an attachment and there is a big dirty bar going across half the picture. Just to say "x likes".

I think "tagging" members would be more useful than "likes", imo.


----------



## Xaios

Rick said:


> NO REP



Aww.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

I like the likes (licks are nice too).

It's IMO better to click a like than it is to do this

^this


----------



## Pooluke41

TRENCHLORD said:


> I like the likes (licks are nice too).
> 
> It's IMO better to click a like than it is to do this
> 
> ^this



^this


----------



## in-pursuit

I think the like system is pretty good, instead of giving rep for a funny post you get likes. I think people just use the like system in place of rep sometimes, like if somebody gives you some really helpful advice in a thread you started you should give rep instead of likes etc. it just seems like people don't give out rep very freely, and when they do it's quite often neg rep lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bob123 said:


> but you've never participated. How can you know you dont like, if you've never even tried it!


 
Never said I didn't like (no pun) the system. I just don't use it.


----------



## Xaios

in-pursuit said:


> I think the like system is pretty good, instead of giving rep for a funny post you get likes. I think people just use the like system in place of rep sometimes, like if somebody gives you some really helpful advice in a thread you started you should give rep instead of likes etc. it just seems like people don't give out rep very freely, and when they do it's quite often neg rep lol.



Indeed, I have noticed a sort of etiquette system develop since the "Like" system was introduced. Now, if you're the OP in a thread, you're still going to get rep in the form of Thanks, but if you're posting in someone else's thread, if you post something funny, you'll get Likes (unless it's really funny, in which case you'll often get a LOT of likes and a bit of rep). Help someone out or simply lend your knowledge to the topic at hand in an informative, constructive and/or insightful manner, and people will often reward you with rep.

It's fascinating to see how it comes together.

Still though, Rep > Likes.


----------



## Metal_Webb




----------



## skeels

But.. but then when I look at the Public Ban List, I won't see..


ZEBOV likes this.






Also, some of the best rep I've ever gotten has been neg rep.

I got neg rep for christmas last year. 
I cherish it. My special little christmas neg rep.

*sniffle*


----------



## Pooluke41

Xaios said:


> Indeed, I have noticed a sort of etiquette system develop since the "Like" system was introduced. Now, if you're the OP in a thread, you're still going to get rep in the form of Thanks, but if you're posting in someone else's thread, if you post something funny, you'll get Likes (unless it's really funny, in which case you'll often get a LOT of likes and a bit of rep). Help someone out or simply lend your knowledge to the topic at hand in an informative, constructive and/or insightful manner, and people will often reward you with rep.
> 
> It's fascinating to see how it comes together.
> 
> Still though, Rep > Likes.



I know that feeling too well.

I just never get rep. 

EDIT: Well in a thread about the like system, I got my 800th like!


----------



## tacotiklah

I prefer the like system to the rep system. Less flaming.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

We should just add dislikes and ditch the annonymous name-calling tool (rep). huhuh
Although if it weren't for someone neg-repping me and saying "stop your yapping about basswood", I might have never decided to try a basswood winged guitar for the first time.
Lately that guitar has been my go to axe (just love the lightness, and with EMGs they all sound the same anyways (lmfao).


----------



## peagull

As a newer member of the Forum, the like system is easier to see and understand as it's just there. On every post you mouse over, the like button appears. The rep system is more of a "What are those green bars under their post count? Oh, I press the scales or press the thumbs up, I see.." If anything, I'd say the rep system could be more visible. It's explained well in the stickies, but the occasional browse through the ban list shows how many people ignore them.

I can see the arguments for both and can't see why they can't both work together


----------



## HighGain510

I'm still confused as to why the rep/like/thanks systems are still being questioned?  Don't like them? Don't worry about/use them?  Pretty simple solution, at least IMO.


----------



## MetalDaze

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still confused as to why the rep/like/thanks systems are still being questioned?  Don't like them? Don't worry about/use them?  Pretty simple solution, at least IMO.


 
Wait, that's like saying you don't like the host of a TV or radio program and just changing the channel. The world doesn't work like that. You need protests and angry moms and reglious groups to organize boycotts


----------



## USMarine75

Bad idea... if you removed the ability to anonymously troll on forums you would break the internet...


----------



## Thep

REP system is mostly pointless. 

"New Paperclip Day! WARNING: bended metal content, 56k GTFO!" *gets repped

Oh look at me, I just bought a J-Custom and a Soldano...no thread though, I don't need you all's approval.


----------



## Bigfan

I've given out over 11000 likes at this point. You might say I'm a big fan of it


----------



## MetalDaze

Bigfan said:


> I've given out over 11000 likes at this point. You might say I'm a big fan of it


 
You might even say you "Like" it


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Sofos

I say keep both. I have no problem with either of them. Also, I like the "tagging members" idea.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Only thing I don't like about it is all the alerts from receiving likes.


----------



## highlordmugfug

I've given 4870 likes as of this moment.


----------



## MFB

Ive given just over 50 (52 to be exact) yet have RECEIVED 132X which means my rationof given:received is god damn 13:1

Seriously, wow, guess I don't "like" the system that much


----------



## SenorDingDong

Rep or like, it's still better than Facebook


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I like trenchlords "dislike" system. 

The anonymous neg rep is kinda, for lack of a better word, lame. People seem to use to just disagree with something. I can see why it's anonymous, but "consider the source" is always a useful context clue.


----------



## Xaios

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I like trenchlords "dislike" system.
> 
> The anonymous neg rep is kinda, for lack of a better word, lame. People seem to use to just disagree with something. I can see why it's anonymous, but "consider the source" is always a useful context clue.



I disagree (no pun intended). I tend to disagree with the average forumite abut plenty of things, yet I can't say I've ever received a negative rep for disagreeing with someone (except one time when someone was abusing the rep system and got caught for it). It all comes down to 1) backing up arguments, and 2) not acting like an all-knowing sanctimonious jerk.

Unless you're Explorer, because he really does know everything. 

(Speaking of that, where the hell did he go? )

Bottom line, at least for me, is that I'll never neg-rep someone for having a different opinion than me, and I have yet to be neg-repped for having a different opinion than someone else. If someone is an asshole about it, that's another story. Thankfully, people on this forum know how to keep things civil.


----------



## Danukenator

I haven't received much neg rep overall. One from when I had first joined and other members thought I trying to push my own gear (I was mocking the ebay post). And the other for posting after a rough shift, late at night. IMO, I was acting like an asshat and someone gave me neg rep. Made sense to me. 

I don't usually see that much neg rep abuse. For the average user or even below average user, it doesn't matter. I don't do many thinks that, to my knowledge of the system, can actually get you more rep. Yet, I have plenty so any abuse won't hurt me, in the off chance it happens.

I like being able to see a new thread, see the disregard for English and basic knowledge and finally see that bright red bar under their posts. I can just say, you know what, this thread deserves a an additional three seconds before jumping ship.

I also like the "likes" system. Rep is more of a way to thank people. Likes can just show you agree with out having to actually post.


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Xaios said:


> (Speaking of that, where the hell did he go? )


 

 I was wondering the same thing when someone was posting the other day about .100+ gauge strings.


----------



## traditional

I'm all for the like/rep system, but the rep system easily gets abused in threads where opinions can reaaaaally vary and people get really annoyed over differing opinions. 
I.e, someone getting told that they don't belong in the thread because their opinion's different, but the giver's a coward and can only do it through anonymous neg-rep.

Edit: Also, as I've seen numerous times, someone asks for advice and doesn't get what they wanted, and gives neg rep accordingly.


----------



## Sephael

traditional said:


> I
> I.e, someone getting told that they don't belong in the thread because their opinion's different, but the giver's a coward and can only do it through anonymous neg-rep.
> .



Solution is simple enough, avoid conversations about politics, religion, ethics, active pickups, sports and current events


----------



## thrsher

i wish it was required to let it be known who leaves the rep


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thrsher said:


> i wish it was required to let it be known who leaves the rep



Given how that usually goes, I'm going to have to strongly disagree here. 

Take the most adult, level headed poster you know, well, the second they get a red box _and find out who left it_ they become ever 12 year old that shouldn't be on the internet. 

There is no *good* reason to need to know who left neg-rep. 

If you feel you got abusive rep, report it. We'll be able to dish out more e-slaps.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Here's a pretty good example of what happens when someone signs neg rep (unedited for your amusement): 

Rob_Ec @ 9:53 PM:
Your music sucks as hard as periphery's does fagget 

Rob_Ec @ 9:54 PM:
your a dumb fuck and a ignorant fuck your one of the reasons this forum sucks ass 
you and all these other idiots just are on these bands nuts get off them already
pathetic got my post closed
fucken retard

Rob_Ec @ 9:56 PM:
on the bands in the u.s nuts get off them already noob

Rob_Ec @ 9:58 PM:
you act like a bitch so will i fagget 
i hate ignorant fucks like u that promote death core fuck u and your shitty fucken music
you started the shit storm

MikeH @10:05 PM:
Well, I saw the post after it was closed, so apparently I wasn't the only one who didn't like your over-the-top rant about why we should like exactly what you like. My apologies that I haven't catered to your every need. Have a good day! 

I believe Mr. Rob_Ec started a thread saying that Periphery sucked and there were no good American metal bands and MikeH signed his neg rep. I especially love how he go so worked up over it that he HAD to keep posting to MikeH within that 5 minute span.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That's pretty much how it always goes. It's happening enough that I'm penalizing both parties. All signing rep does is instigate more bullshit.


----------



## MFB

I think it's more fun to report people's stupid posts like the above so they can be banned vs. neg-repping them and allowing it to keep being spewed


----------



## djpharoah

For the most part I just laugh because something like rep brings grown ass men down to the level of kids


----------



## Danukenator

I decided to check out a certain members rep after noticing he was a boarder line troll (Hint: he is our master).

You see a wall of red rep but there are a few, scattered positive rep posts. You read what's said in the positive rep and realize that all of the positive rep is actually neg. rep; the posters just forgot to select it. Clearly, people can work themselves in to a tizzy, pretending to be a justice dealing Judge Dread, enough so that they forget they actually need to pick the "I disapprove" option.


----------



## MFB

I'm not sure if you're referring to Metal Ken or not since he DOES have a metric fuckton of neg rep but he's chosen to swap dozens of red for green and it does look way cooler, but he's not a troll so


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I feel that the like system is fine, and the rep system could be good in theory, but in my experience rep really serves no purpose positive or negative. Positive rep will be something like, "Thanks bro", and negative rep will be something like, "Dumbass". They're both rather worthless comments that didn't really need to be made in the first place, and that, along with the opportunity of anonymity while posting a rep comment, is a real breeding ground for nonconstructive comments and trolls. It really shows if you have a differing opinion to the majority of posters in threads about politics, ethics, or whatever emotionally driven topic there is to post about. People don't like people who disagree, even if an argument is backed up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MFB said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to Metal Ken or not since he DOES have a metric fuckton of neg rep but he's chosen to swap dozens of red for green and it does look way cooler, but he's not a troll so



Did you check his join date? I don't think anyone who has joined after 2010 even knows who Ken is.  




Randyrhoads123 said:


> I feel that the like system is fine, and the rep system could be good in theory, but in my experience rep really serves no purpose positive or negative. Positive rep will be something like, "Thanks bro", and negative rep will be something like, "Dumbass". They're both rather worthless comments that didn't really need to be made in the first place, and that, along with the opportunity of anonymity while posting a rep comment, is a real breeding ground for nonconstructive comments and trolls. It really shows if you have a differing opinion to the majority of posters in threads about politics, ethics, or whatever emotionally driven topic there is to post about. People don't like people who disagree, even if an argument is backed up.



Until relatively recently, rep was completely disabled in OT. Unfortunately, when the site underwent a migration that custom coding to VB was lost/disabled.


----------



## MFB

MaxOfMetal said:


> Did you check his join date? I don't think anyone who has joined after 2010 even knows who Ken is.


----------



## Xaios

djpharoah said:


> For the most part I just laugh because something like rep brings grown ass men down to the level of kids









Also, I miss Ken. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Until relatively recently, rep was completely disabled in OT. Unfortunately, when the site underwent a migration that custom coding to VB was lost/disabled.



Not entirely true. The creator of a thread in OT could still be given rep via "thanks" even before the change. However, the little scale icon which allowed assignment of rep to individual posts was absent.

Anyone remember The Lounge? That was the place to be.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Not entirely true. The creator of a thread in OT could still be given rep via "thanks" even before the change. However, the little scale icon which allowed assignment of rep to individual posts was absent.



That's pretty much what I was getting at. I don't think anyone here is complaining about Thanks or even positive rep for that matter, do you?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Thep said:


> REP system is mostly pointless.
> 
> "New Paperclip Day! WARNING: bended metal content, 56k GTFO!" *gets repped
> 
> Oh look at me, I just bought a J-Custom and a Soldano...no thread though, I don't need you all's approval.



I don't think most folks post NGDs for approval, it's just excitement and wanting to share new gear with other folks. Heck, they are some of the more useful threads. I don't see anything wrong with giving rep to someone that's posting pics of gear on the site. It's gear, that's pretty much why this site exists.

basically, new gear is the shit


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's pretty much what I was getting at. I don't think anyone here is complaining about Thanks or even positive rep for that matter, do you?



Well, I could try, but I'd probably get negged.


----------



## flint757

Gear comes and goes with me so fast it'd be silly for me to post NGD. 

Although I might do like an all encompassing gear thread/reviews at some point.


----------



## MFB

flint757 said:


> Gear comes and goes with me so fast it'd be silly for me to post NGD.
> 
> Although I might do like an all encompassing gear thread/reviews at some point.



Says the guy with 1 iTrader review


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

flint757 said:


> Gear comes and goes with me so fast it'd be silly for me to post NGD.
> 
> Although I might do like an all encompassing gear thread/reviews at some point.



Yeah, alot of my NGD stuff is has been traded or sold, but hey now there's a cloud backup record of it all.


----------



## Fiction

I only want new instruments for rep


----------



## flint757

MFB said:


> Says the guy with 1 iTrader review




Well I've bought mostly new stuff, from rig talk (albeit only once ), ebay and locally more than here it seems. 

Not intentional just a matter of timing, what's available and what I can afford.

For selling I seem to end up doing bulk sells which craigslist makes more convenient on my behalf. 

Don't judge me


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

Fiction said:


> I only want new instruments for rep



 Hell, I don't even play guitar, i just like posting here to make it look like i do


----------



## Genome

I think ZEBOV would top himself.


----------



## The Reverend

Fuck you guys, I _just_ got four bars the other day and celebrated leveling up by drinking a cup of sweet tea. 

I take rep very seriously. Okay, like half seriously. Basically, if I see someone with 2,000 posts and no rep, I'm not going to view them as being someone with worthwhile shit to say. 

Also, my sig wouldn't apply anymore, and I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Xaios

Addicting, isn't it?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nah more green bars = more thread starts with thanks and nothing else.


----------



## Xaios

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Nah more green bars = more thread starts with thanks and nothing else.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Genome

I have more likes than posts, can I be a mod?


----------



## MFB

MFB said:


> Ive given just over 50 (52 to be exact) yet have RECEIVED 132X which means my rationof given:received is god damn 13:1
> 
> Seriously, wow, guess I don't "like" the system that much



Just went back and looked at my new likes, which are now at 1390 and realized the math on this is actually WAY off  I assumed it was 13:1 because I had just typed "132X" but in reality, it's actually 26:1!

Currently it's just bordering on 27:1, which is fucking hilarious to me. Seriously, I've given out 52 yet I have just shy of 1400?


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> Currently it's just bordering on 27:1, which is fucking hilarious to me. Seriously, I've given out 52 yet I have just shy of 1400?



Max has you beat.


----------



## Rick

Xaios said:


> Max has you beat.



Goddamn, that's a lot of likes.


----------



## Genome

Have you ever hovered your mouse over your rep bar? Apparently I'm "just really nice".


----------



## MFB

If someone gives 0 likes, I wish it would just read "0 fucks given" for maximum L-O-Ls


----------



## The Reverend

From this point on, I'm switching back to purely repping people for shit. In a few years, my ratio will be as high as Max's.


----------



## Rick

Genome said:


> Have you ever hovered your mouse over your rep bar? Apparently I'm "just really nice".



I deem you false, flex, and cancel you. My life is done.


----------



## Pooluke41

The Reverend said:


> From this point on, I'm switching back to purely repping people for shit. In a few years, my ratio will be as high as Max's.



Always rep with GIF's dude!


----------



## traditional

Rick said:


> I deem you false, flex, and cancel you. My life is done.



I know this thread's pretty old, but I had to come back when I saw what Max's rep-bar says when you hover over it. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Cabinet

We CANNOT get rid of the rep system.
I wanted to do SS.org secret Santa where I positive rep everyone telling them how awesome they are


----------



## BlackMastodon

Cabinet said:


> We CANNOT get rid of the rep system.
> I wanted to do SS.org secret Santa where I positive rep everyone telling them how awesome they are


Aw, shucks.


----------



## Konfyouzd

MFB said:


> Personally I'm fine with getting rid of the like system entirely, as I've yet to find it serve a purpose; which leads me to wonder what the point was in the first place. I know there was a line saying how you can see the most liked posts in threads but still, most threads that need you to look for stuff like that you can skim through and find the big blocks of info and say "Huh, I bet that's useful!" Not to mention getting a notification for every like is ridiculously annoying and I can only imagine what the mods deal with



Dog... If I can't cosign on random internet opinions publicly w/o adding anything to the conversation whatsoever I'm out of here. 

Whatever you do, don't take away my big long green bar. Chicks dig it.


----------



## skeels

ZEBOV likes this.












See? It's not the same....


----------



## Konfyouzd

Noticed that too, eh?


----------



## MFB

Konfyouzd said:


> Whatever you do, don't take away my big long green bar. Chicks dig it.



I'd never take away your big green bar 

(Plus, I'm trying to get mine that big too )


----------



## Konfyouzd

Extense...


----------



## Rick

Cabinet said:


> We CANNOT get rid of the rep system.
> I wanted to do SS.org secret Santa where I positive rep everyone telling them how awesome they are



One of my favorite parts of rep.


----------

